# Biting!



## corinne (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi everyone!

First, please excuse my English... my first language is french and I know that my english is not so good... I wish you will understard me!


I have a hedgehod, it's a female name Heidi. I have her since 3 week and she's 3 1/2 months. The fisrt week, everything was ok, but than, she started to bite! When she's out of her "house", it's generally ok, she rarely bite. But the problem is to take her at first. She's biting, she's charging... I put my hand in her house and let her smell my hand by letting her approach, but than she attack. When she bite, I blow in her face so she stop biting a few secound and start again if I don't remove my hand.

So I'm asking for your help because I don't know what to do with this behavior... Should I take her even if she's agressive?? If I don't, I'm affraid that she will became more and more agressive by not having enghout contact with human...

Thank you! And sorry again for my english!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Je pense que Heidi est très territoriale.

Si elle mord seulement vous enhavir chez elle, elle ne veut pas que vous enhavir cet space.

La punition ne fonctionne pas pour la correction des comportements indésirables. Je pense que si vous supprimez la maison plutôt vous touchez Heidi, elle ne mord pas encore.

Je m'excuse pour mon français~

J'espère que vous trouvez une solution bientôt!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome Corinne!! I'm sorry you are having trouble with your hedgehog. My hedgehog doesn't bite, but from what I've read, many will if they have the opportunity. I would recommend picking her up with a small towel or washcloth so that she can't bite you. I always have a towel on my lap when I play with my hedgehog. (mostly so he doesn't poop on me), but that may work for you also. I find that once my hedgehog is out of his cage & on my lap, he is fine. 
This is a very helpful website & I'm sure others will also give you some other ideas.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Je pense que Heidi est très territoriale.
> 
> Si elle mord seulement vous enhavir chez elle, elle ne veut pas que vous enhavir cet space.
> 
> ...


Shae are you fluent in three languages?  

I don't read French well (just what I remember from high school) but I agree that Heidi sounds territorial

If you replace her hiding house with a fleece blanket or bag then you can pick up her whole bed with her inside and she won't have a chance to bite you. You can also wait till she's awake and then scoop her up with a fleece blanket to cover your hands. Give her treats when she lets you put your hand in the cage without charging or biting you.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

hedgielover said:


> Shae are you fluent in three languages?
> 
> I don't read French well (just what I remember from high school) but I agree that Heidi sounds territorial


I am nowhere near fluent in French, but I had to learn it once I moved to Montreal 4 years ago :lol:
I practice it any time I can so that I can get better ^-^

I am actually fluent in 2, and speak 4 overall (French and Chinese are a little more than half way there :lol


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> hedgielover said:
> 
> 
> > Shae are you fluent in three languages?
> ...


I still find that very impressive.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

hedgielover said:


> I still find that very impressive.


Thank you ^-^


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I can speak English, British, Australian and Canadian! :lol:


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

Hey guys -Rex bit me tonight on my middle finger but it felt like a chewing bite. Kind of hurt but not too bad. Was he just tasting me or telling me he was done bonding? I put him I'm his cage a few minutes later and he went into his PVC to eat his treats.


----------



## corinne (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you everyone. I'll try to give her treats when she's out of her cage, it is a good idea. I will also try to take her with a towell, it will probably help a lot!!

Actually I said house but what a want to say is that she's agressive when she's in her big plastic box (kind of cage...), witch I called a house. She already have a blanket and she love to hide under.


Merci également pour la réponse en français!!  


I will let you know if all those tricks work!


----------



## corinne (Aug 16, 2010)

Guess what?? It's start to get better!!We find that it is better to not let her smell us before taking her. Now we just let her wake up and than take her by te side. Sometimes she don't like it, but she's not biting. We also give her some treats when she's out. 


I have to confess... since she's biting, it's always my boyfriend who take her out of her box... When she's out, it is ok! I'm not as confident as he is... But I take my time. I suppose that I will trust more Heidi and myself as time pass!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that it's going better! It will get easier & you will get more comfortable. Welcome to HHC, if I forgot to tell you that earlier!


----------

